# My new little shop



## CHRIS_BOXMAKER (Apr 2, 2013)

Here are pictures of my new shop, I have always dreamed of having my own shop. I have moved around so much in the military and have always been dependent on base wood shops. I recently retired and finally started to put together my own shop. It is currently in my basement until I can afford to build another building on my property. Comments are welcome! I am still trying to figure out the flow of things. And I know I have no where near enough space.


----------



## Ninefingers (Nov 19, 2012)

Very Nice! Looks like a great place to spend some time! 

Dave


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks to me like somebody likes Grizzly. That's not a bad thing, at least to me. A fan partially based on geography. I live 35-40 miles from one if their stores. 

Good luck with expanding your shop. I'm forced to share a 2-car garage which honestly keeps me from doing a lot knowing I need to cleanup so much, etc.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

congrats on the new space. Since you welcomed comments here is mine. Paint your walls before you get too much more stuff on them. The light will be better and you will appreciate it when it comes to finishing


----------



## CHRIS_BOXMAKER (Apr 2, 2013)

DST said:


> congrats on the new space. Since you welcomed comments here is mine. Paint your walls before you get too much more stuff on them. The light will be better and you will appreciate it when it comes to finishing


Thanks, I have been debating the option of painting the room, however I am planning on moving the shop in its entirety to an outdoor building as soon as I can.


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Now my neck hurts....lol!


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Great place! Nice and tidy. Got some Grizzly stuff right there huh.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

I like it but I see a serious problem somone turned your shop o its side:laughing:


----------



## CHRIS_BOXMAKER (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes sorry for the sideways pictures mark that one down for a noob mistake


----------



## CHRIS_BOXMAKER (Apr 2, 2013)

Fixed the pictures so they are not sideways anymore. I see that a few have commented on the Grizzly products. I spent a lot of time researching quality and price for the tools that I wanted. What I found that I did not have the money to buy new tools that would fit my needs from the big brands that are more well known. I had never used grizzly products but did not find any horrible information about them. What I did find was that I could affordable outfit my whole shop for less than 10K with new tools and they would all arrive on one truck. I had always used the military base wood shops until I built this one. 
I had a lot of fun building and outfitting this shop, I probably jumped the gun on a few things and wish that I knew then what I know now but I think we all do. 
For now it fits my needs other than being way to small and the best part is its mine.

Chris


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Shop is nice an see you take care of your tools I love that, specially love the Drum sander is it the double head or the single head ,or is it a Planer?


----------



## MrElliott1982 (May 8, 2013)

Looks good! Clean, organized, and enough light to see what you are doing!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Somebody should get a Christmas card from Grizzly this year.:laughing:


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Very nice. I'm jealous


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Love the shop and congratulations. It's good to be cramped when building your 1st shop because as you get ready to build your final dream shop, you'll already have a good idea of what you need and want not what you wish for. One thing about shops, you will always be switching things around and improving it. I've had my shop for 12 years now and I'm enjoying my 14th perfect set up.


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

Any shop is better than no shop and yours is certainly off to a good start. I also love my Grizzly tools and have a shop full of them, they great tools for the prices.
I just purchase the 691 a couple of months ago and am loving it so far.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

You're off to an awesome start with your shop. Nice collection of tools. :thumbsup: The only Grizzly tool I've ever owned was a contractor table saw that I bought at a yard sale for the purpose of resale. It sold in my store within 2 business days. As far as I could tell it was a pretty decent machine.

I've heard of many a satisfied Grizzly owner. So I'd say you did well outfitting your new shop.



CHRIS_BOXMAKER said:


> Thanks, I have been debating the option of painting the room, however I am planning on moving the shop in its entirety to an outdoor building as soon as I can.


Do a wall at a time if you have to, but I definitely agree that you should paint it. As neat as the OSB looks, the unpainted walls are really stealing your lighting away. A gloss or semi-gloss white will make a HUGE improvement on your ability to see well in your shop. It will also make the space more enjoyable to work in.

I know you plan to move the shop to a new space eventually. Even so, eventually may be farther down the road. In the mean time, you'll appreciate a brighter, safer working environment. And whatever you use this room for down the road will benefit from it as well.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your shop. Thanks for your service.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## CHRIS_BOXMAKER (Apr 2, 2013)

Well in August my new house and my newer shop was flooded by a defective valve in my washing machine. Imagine how horrified I was when I got the call that my house was flooded and that all the water from the main level went through the floor and into my shop from the ceiling. I can't say that there were any portions of the shop that were not affected. I took me a while to except that it was gone. The "water mitigation" company that was tasked to do the repairs were horrible and needless to say it has been a very long road to get back to the point that I am now. In the end I am better off, I have had the opportunity to change the things I was not happy with and gain a few new things as well. I am almost finished with putting everything back together and I will post pictures soon for those that want to see the new space.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Very impressive. You have arranged things nicely in a small space. Space is also an issue for me so I can really appreciate how folks get the most usage from a small space.

Only one piece of advice. Even if you are planning a new building, paint the walls anyway. It will make being in there much more enjoyable than leaving the walls a drab color and the reflection of the light will lessen shadows blocking your cutting marks.

My first brand new tool bigger than a chop saw was a Grizzly 14" band saw which has proven itself every time I turn it on. You won't be sorry for buying their tools.


----------

